# Wounded Hen



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok guys my dad and mom have been feed some turkeys all winter long, they live within the city limits and they have a few hens and a couple jakes coming in almost daily. For the past week a couple dominate (mean) group of tom's been coming in and he thinks they wounded the hen she still comes in but has a broken wing and walking with a severe limp. He is considering taking this bird out because now that she is hurt no other birds will be around it at the same time. I know the laws so please don't preach. In your ethical opinion what would you do?

Dough


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My ethical opinion is to let mother nature take care of her own business. Coyotes gotta eat too. She will either heal or become part of the food chain. I seriously doubt the toms did that to her.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont ask, dont tell. If you fill your doing the right thing, then do what needs to be done.


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Critter said:


> My ethical opinion is to let mother nature take care of her own business. Coyotes gotta eat too. She will either heal or become part of the food chain. I seriously doubt the toms did that to her.


Concur!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just take her out with a bow to put her out of suffering. Don't tell anyone and no one will know.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Is it worth someone seeing you and turning you into the DNR and getting busted for taking wildlife out of season??

If not, then call your local CO and let him/her make the call. If he/she feels the bird is truly suffering, they'll finish it and probably let you have it, but you need to be aware that often these birds fill up full of gangrene and other lovely infections that render the meat useless. 

If the CO thinks she'll be ok, then let Nature take its course. I've seen birds in much worse shape survive just fine...


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

birds are pretty tough cookies, she just might end up being fine. Definetly not worth the ticket and like it has already been said, mother nature will take care of it the way she sees fit.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

^judging from the wording of your post, that's the type of answer I would expect.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Critter said:


> My ethical opinion is to let mother nature take care of her own business. Coyotes gotta eat too. She will either heal or become part of the food chain. I seriously doubt the toms did that to her.




Jim


----------



## Tess1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Critter said:


> My ethical opinion is to let mother nature take care of her own business. Coyotes gotta eat too. She will either heal or become part of the food chain. I seriously doubt the toms did that to her.


 
This is my answer as well. what be will be.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Linda G. said:


> Is it worth someone seeing you and turning you into the DNR and getting busted for taking wildlife out of season??
> 
> If not, then call your local CO and let him/her make the call. If he/she feels the bird is truly suffering, they'll finish it and probably let you have it, but you need to be aware that often these birds fill up full of gangrene and other lovely infections that render the meat useless.
> 
> If the CO thinks she'll be ok, then let Nature take its course. I've seen birds in much worse shape survive just fine...


 Regardless of how ethical taking out a wounded bird may or may not be, your local game warden may not see it that way. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

i watched a tom out back that walked with a limp for about 5 years every fall that the birds would show up...he walked with his foot tucked under his leg instead of straight out...at the beginning, when he was a 2 year old, he would follow the flock at a safe distance because if he got too close, the other birds would chase him off! i passed on an opportunity that fall to shoot him because i wanted to see if hed make it...long story short, just a few short years later he was the one chasing birds out of his flock all while walking with that club foot! just remember, things arent always what they seem!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

whats that old saw about doing the right thing even if no one is looking?
in this case the right thing imo is let nature take its course


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Call a C.O. they may or may not come out and see whats wrong with her. Not worth tarnishing your reputation even if it is the right thing to do. The C.). may tell you to take it out.

Ganzer


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Nature will take care of it, one way or another.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

tmiller9661 said:


> I just take her out with a bow to put her out of suffering. Don't tell anyone and no one will know.



That is just what I want to see on the local news, a wounded hen walking around with an arrow sticking out of her!:yikes:

O'lame Fred


----------

